# Christmas came early..



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Need I say more? 4 of the 6 new tanks for our new rack.. Revamping the frog room!! Woo


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nice!
I like the 24x18x24 size a lot


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

frogparty said:


> nice!
> I like the 24x18x24 size a lot


Thanks! This will be our first time working with this size.. Anxious to see what we can do with these smaller setups.. Not used to the 24" height limitations lol.. Got 6 to build though.. And lots of anxious frogs waiting for their permanent homes!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

at 24" high lighting is pretty easy, thats for sure


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I've noticed not much is needed.. The other two not pictured are on a rack shelf with a two bulb t8 over it.. Seems to work well for them. I'll have to really trial and error these new tanks though.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

No real progress.. Tearing the room apart to vacuum and shampoo the carpets. This is now the living room... Lol


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

That is still nothing.. The hallway and out bedroom has tanks stacked in the way too lol. Don't forget the tad incubator and other grow outs!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Small update.. Took the time
To organize and revamp the temp tubs/grow outs and make a few more iso and springtail cultures









And than yesterday I picked up out lumber to hopefully make the rack to hold these big boys.. I'm not much of a wood worker so lets hope I can throw something easy together lol


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good luck getting everything situated and keep us posted on the exo builds. Josh's frogs recently posted some pics of his new setup with the 2x4 racks. 

I wish I could design a frog room from the start.....


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

oldlady25715 said:


> Good luck getting everything situated and keep us posted on the exo builds. Josh's frogs recently posted some pics of his new setup with the 2x4 racks.
> 
> I wish I could design a frog room from the start.....


Designing from the start is nice but time consuming and expensive lol. Any links to Josh's project?


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I remember seeing the build from Josh's off their FaceBook page


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Got work done today!! After framing up everything my lady got home just in time to run the nail gun down the plywood sheets.. Not the most professional or show worthy.. But it's simple and holds up well!!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks good Brandon.....that will be my next step.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like it and it seems to me well done! How high is the rack?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

68 inches tall. And exactly 68 long. Lol.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A perfect square!


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks great! Good carpentry skills!

Where did you get the med Tall Exo Terras From? I have been calling around and the local petsmarts and petcos only have the small talls


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

redfrogger said:


> Looks great! Good carpentry skills!
> 
> Where did you get the med Tall Exo Terras From? I have been calling around and the local petsmarts and petcos only have the small talls


A local shop in town special ordered them for me. Traded in our big exo's for the two med/tall and two small/talls.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So finally going to start making some head way this weekend! Plan to get some of the BG's hard scaped and prepped. Our plan is to make each shelf flow as one big tank.. So looking at it will look like one nice long display. Got in the first of many shipments today too!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Been making some progress.. Slow, but progress none the less. Got hardscaping done on 4 tanks.. Two have been hit with tb3 and fern fiber. First pic shows what we are trying to do with each shelf and the second pic shows the tb3 with fern.. Glass tops are done and vents are made. Just gotta finish applying backgrounds and the cure period.. But it's coming together! Don't kind the 2 end tanks in the second pic.. They are gonna be rebuilt to match the middle viv!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not much work since the pics on the tanks.. But to satisfy our frog hungry members we are gonna give up a pic of one of the vanzo froglets that came out of the water.. The parents are awesome.. First time breeders and we have 8 healthy tads going in a little temp tub.. Can't wait til they get their permanent home!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Been a long time since I've updated this thread.. I did not forget about it! Just honestly have been neglecting the frog room! We are settled into our new home and now making some serious head way on the 6 vivs.. Spent a bunch of money the last few days and sat down tonight to cut out the false bottoms.. Waiting for the TB3 to dry on one setup, than we have two more to hardscaped and finish up! Couple sneak peak pics!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So one is done minus plants of course.. We have a trio of banded calling this one home. Plan to have the other 3 in the same state on Friday. And than we have two others to finish the hardscape on! Keep you posted!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet tanks, I need to get something together like that! It is going to look great when all of the tanks are finished


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> Sweet tanks, I need to get something together like that! It is going to look great when all of the tanks are finished


We sure are hoping so. It is definately a challenge to build 6 all at the same time.. With TB3 I find myself doing one every 1-2 weeks.. and than letting them sit and cure for an additional couple weeks. Finally showing progress in a forward momentum. I have 2 curing now, and than this weekend I will begin hardscaping the last 2 and than throwing on the TB3 concoction and letting them sit for 1-2 weeks. So by the time christmas rolls around, these should all be plenty setup and seeding with springs/iso's and a bit of plant growth. I am anxious to let the frogs out of their 5 gallon temp bins and let them stretch their legs a bit. lol. Atleast the Azureus have a 16 gallon bin to roam around. They like it too, dropped a 6 egg clutch 3 days after being tossed in there! lol.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So give you a little taste.. Here are a couple we have finished and the over all look of it.. Hopefully the pictures load better than they have been..

Vanzo tank









Azureus tank









Varadero tank









Start of banded tanks









And a view of the entire rack so far.. Top row kinda paints a picture of the game plan..


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

okay. I think ive had enough of posting my pictures via tapatalk.. used to go up smoothly.. and now it just posts really dumbed down versions of my HD pics lol.. Look great on my phone and than it gets distorted and pixeled on the forum.. Argh!


----------



## LongPig (Nov 7, 2013)

This is amazing. I have two 18x18x24 Exo Terras in my storage space. Might be time for a new build.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like your wooden rack. I would like, if possible, some details about its construction (and some more pics). thanks


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

is that ghostwood? where did you get your branches from? thank you


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I really like your wooden rack. I would like, if possible, some details about its construction (and some more pics). thanks


What would you like to know? I dont mind sharing, just a meaning of asking the right questions and me remembering what we did! lol



whitethumb said:


> is that ghostwood? where did you get your branches from? thank you


Exactly! it is ghostwood. Got it from Mike over at NE Herp


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats Brandon! Very nice! Sorry I missed this thread until now. Nice vivs and setup! 

I've been sharing the same excitement lately. Even posted the same line of "Christmas came early". Lol.  Unfortunately, I'm not working with all exo's yet, but I am moving my frog room into the frog cave and building my own racks out of lumber. I've been slowly working on it since the beginning of October. Hopefully I'll have the room itself done in the next couple weeks and then start building the remaining vivs over the winter. Here's a link to the thread if you haven't already seen it (last few pages of it). http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/88394-kitcolebays-thread.html I'll try to post more pics in the near future.

Once again, congrats on the new rack, builds, and beautiful vivs!

-Chris


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like the look of your rack. I want to know what wood you used and thickness, how you assembled the parts (if you used screws and glue, etc.) and how you painted the whole thing. If you remember, the measures in height. Thank you very much


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I really like the look of your rack. I want to know what wood you used and thickness, how you assembled the parts (if you used screws and glue, etc.) and how you painted the whole thing. If you remember, the measures in height. Thank you very much


Right on. Well here in the states we use inches so bare with me. The entire thing is 68 inches long (measured on the shelves) and 68 inches tall measured to the floor. Than 24 inches deep. Used very basic materials at our local Lowes (home improvement store) And only used 2x4's and 2 sheets of 3/4 inch plywood. May even be 1/2 I will have to check that. I simply cut the legs to the length I wanted. Than made the frames for the shelves out of 2x4 and glued the joints and screwed them together. Than I measured out where they would attach to on the legs and I basically tucked the legs inside the shelf framing. Than drilled holes and attached the framing to the legs via some real strong/long screws. Than cut the plywood to fit around the legs, threw on some wood glue, slapped on the plywood sheets and ran the nail gun around the entire perimeter of the shelving. Also, have a single 24" cross beam in the middle of each shelf to help for support. Heavier than sin but it does the job. Wire racks are so much lighter! lol


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much. A rack of aluminum is more expensive. So I used laminated plywood (I do not know if it says so in English) for my old rack, but I'm considering all altenatives for an upcoming minirack (6 vivs).


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Havn't touched bases on this thread lately. But somewhat of an update.. The rack is now finished! I literally just finished the last viv for our Vulture Point's and 3 of the 6 are in the growing in phase of a viv. Everything has been seeded well and just get to hang back and enjoy the show. I am already in the works of a full wrap around setup to make space for either 6 or 8 more vivs depending on the size we go with. And 18-21 10 gallon grow outs with corner shelving for all of our tadpole cups and fly cultures.. Also turning the walk in closet in the room into a bug city with 2 four foot racks full of isopod and springtail cultures.. MAN I love this hobby! haha. So just so you get to see what about 4 months of growing in looks like. Here is our Varadero viv.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

That's looking great, Brandon. Looking forward to seeing how the other vivs have grown in!


----------

